

Seth Lloyd talk on Quantum Machine Learning - tomaskazemekas
https://plus.google.com/+QuantumAILab/posts/fZqaFEHZ3sf

======
tomaskazemekas
It is an entertaining glimpse of what advantages quantum computing has in
solving some machine learning problems. Good balance of humor and quantum
mechanics.

